# Status of finance/ledgersmb



## amnixed (Apr 11, 2013)

Apparently, anarcat@anarcat.ath.cx is no longer able to maintain the port, but he is still listed as the maintainer.

What is the procedure for finding a new maintainer?

Is it proper to offer a bounty? If yes, I'd be happy to make a contribution.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 11, 2013)

Any concerns of this kind should be directed to the freebsd-ports mailing list via ports@FreeBSD.org.


----------

